# d&c yesterday, elevated temp, sore abdomen, is this normal?



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you to the ladies who posted on my thread earlier today.







I'm sorry for re-posting about this, but I'm starting to worry. I had my d&c procedure yesterday, and during the day today my temp has gone up from 99.1 (pregnancy temp) to 99.8. The hospital said to call if I got over 100. My abdomen is sore and feels slightly swollen. I'm not taking any pain medication, because I'm not hurting SO bad. Is this all normal to be feeling the day after?


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Can you call the doctor/hospital? Might as well call now (during the day) than wait until you rise .3 more degrees and it's the middle of the night, you know? Plus you have sore abdomen. Call. Yes I'm your sister and I'm going to overreact, so others should chime in, but yeah. I think it wouldn't hurt to call. Even Chris thinks you might as well call (but of course he asks "is there a free "advice nurse" line you can call? We have that here...).


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks, sweetie. Mom and dad are coming over soon with a different thermometer, just to be sure. I'll ask mom what to do. If you're logged on....







:







That's the closest icon to a webcam I could find.







:


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I would call my doctor. After my d&c I felt really great. No fever, pain, etc. I'm wondering if you don't have some kind of an infection. Good luck and







s


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

You're ON! Okay, well, no, you're not on since I just tried to call you and it said you are NOT on. But *I* am. So call me


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

I was sore for a day or two after my D&C, but I never checked my temp. 99.8 is still ~1 degree from normal, I think OVER 100 is the magic number.

Have you had chills or foul smelling discharge? (sorry TMI, but those are the signs of infection) Are the pains in your abdomen sharp or intense? Usually the body is pretty good at picking up an infection and letting you know.

I'd call the advice line and see if you can get a Rx for antibiotics, just to be safe. Some practitioners offer antibiotics even if you don't show signs of infection (not mine, but others), so it might be worth it to take the antibiotics now if you're concerned.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you, everybody, for your advice while I stressed out!







: I took my temperature again after lying down for an hour, and it was down to normal. My abdomen was aching, but my mom pointed out that I did get "manipulated" in there the day before. It wasn't horrible pain, but it was uncomfortable. I took a tylenol, and BOOM, I felt better.







I guess I tend to overreact. I woke up today with my temperature back to 98.8, lower than pre-op. I think my body MAY be slowly coming back to normal. I expect that I'll seesaw a bit, because the hormones are definitely not completely gone. I fell asleep again and woke up DRENCHED in sweat, more than ever during the pregnancy, for example. Anyway, I feel better, and I appreciate your support.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Glad you are feeling better. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, bleeding and cramping definitely worse today. I passed some clots and something that looked a little different, like tissue? I don't know what the heck it's all supposed to look like!! Does this mean they didn't get everything out? I called the doc and left a message. I'm not bleeding through a pad an hour or anything, so I think I'm ok to wait for the doc to call back.







This sucks. I would feel a little better if I knew it was normal.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

So sorry - hope it all comes back to normal soon.


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

many







s during this tough time!

I hope your body heals quickly.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh man, I wish that it could just be over for you sweetie.







I think it's normal sometimes to pass more tissue after a d&c, but I'm no expert. You might start a new thread with that thread title if you want specific responses. It sounds like maybe there was a bit more left in there and your body is just now cleaning it out. I'm sorry









For me (no d&c), I passed lots of really big clots (larger than golf ball...maybe a couple nearly as large as a tennis ball??? It's been a while I guess), and when the placenta came out it was a different color (light maroon/dark pink instead of dark red) and it hung together when I poked at it instead of disintigrating (however you spell that) like the clots. So it was pretty significant (I was only okay with it because I had passed clots like that after Nell's birth--the lochia was something to behold. So the miscarriage clots were somewhat familiar at least).

Anyway, good idea to leave message with doc, but I think you are probably okay. Keep an eye on your temp, make sure you are not bleeding "too much," and relax and take care of yourself. I love you.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks ladies and sis!







Here's my update. I thought I'd keep adding to this, since somebody else might go through the same thing and want to know what could happen. Here goes:

Cramping is starting up again. OB did an ultrasound while performing the D&C and everything was definitely cleaned out then. NOW -- there are clots/blood in there. I apparently have some more work to do here to get it out. Apparently yesterday's bleeding was something I should have called about immediately. At one point I was sitting on the toilet and just dripping steadily into the toilet, like 2-3 drips per second. OB said if that happens again, CALL. Thought I'd share that in case anybody is wondering how much is too much. I wasn't bleeding through a pad an hour, though...more like a pad in two hours. Apparently my cervix was really tight during the procedure, and that could be what's keeping the blood from all getting out. got a prescription to help things along this weekend. I'm kinda scared that I'll bleed like that again. Please let this work and my body can recover and be healthy!

ps - My OB said a good rule of thumb is, if you're passing clots it's ok, if you're just bleeding steadily it's not ok.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

just took the medication. I'm pretty scared. Think of me, please!


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh man, I'm so sorry. I had crazy heavy bleeding 3 days after my d&C. I was passing big clots all night and changing my pad every few hours. I was scared to death, so I can relate.

I'll keep you in prayer! I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I am thinking of you







Call me anytime during the night if you want, I'll sleep with the phone by the bed. I love you.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

You ladies are so supportive, thank you!!! I passed one "grape-sized" clot (sorry, TMI) and a little mild bleeding. That's it. Now I'm sitting here wondering, ok, how MUCH blood was still left in me? Was that it? I'm inclined to think no.







:





















What will happen next if there's still stuff in there? And what can I do to help this along safely while waiting to talk to the doc again. Am I going to have to have another d&c?

My temp is STILL UP this morning. It's been going up and down over the last week, but returning every couple days to "pregnancy level." Is that normal? Did anybody temp in the weeks following a m/c? *pout* Thanks for listening.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Continuing the log/saga....Ok, just brown spotting all day yesterday, same thing this morning, then WHAM, cramping cramping cramping and then passed another small clot. WTF IS GOING ON?!!!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

dizzy spell at work today...should I be concerned that this is linked somehow? I'm just spotting now, but major headaches for two days. could this be connected to infection or remaining tissue somehow? arghhhh


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow, sounds like you've been having trouble with your D&C. When did you have it?

I'll tell you how I've been recovering from mine. I had it on 3-6-09 (last friday) and so far I've barely bled at all. I've been shocked. I thought I would have period-like beeding, but there's just nothing. However, today I had some light spotting and more cramping than I did in the days past. No clots past. I've had some slight dizziness issues as well, but not horrible. It was the worst the first few days after the D&C (Sat-Mon), but I was able to teach 2 hours of dance on tuesday with very minimal dizziness. Some dizziness today, not much. I've been taking antibiotics, they gave me 7 days worth. I used the pain meds (darvocet) for the first day or 2, but I was worried it was contributing to my dizziness so I stopped. I'm guessing the dizziness was unrelated since it persisted long after I stopped the darvocet. I wasn't in much pain then, to be honest, I just was hoping it would help me sleep! Today I'm more uncomfortable and have taken a few advil. That's about it. My temps are higher than my normal pre-ovulatory temps, but no fever (around 98.4 in the morning). Hope that helps.

What meds are you taking? Are you still bleeding? When do you see your OB again? I'm going to see a doctor on Wednesday and hopefully things will look good. Keep me updated. I'm sorry you're having so much trouble with the D&C. I'm wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you went through this, too. It's interesting that you also have experienced dizziness. I think that my dizziness was hormone-related, since also had severe headache those few days. I did see the OB on Wednesday, and she said everything looks like it's in recovery in there. She's not concerned. I think it's a process of our bodies normalizing. I hope. My temps are down a bit, too, but not to normal pre-o temps, just like you. I exercised yesterday and lots of dark brown spotting and little clots came out. It really scared me. I hope it's just my body flushing things out and getting things moving after exercise. I'm so ready to be moving on and feeling healthier. argh. Keep me posted, I hope you get through this smoothly and quickly!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I had similar symptoms after my last D&C. I finally passed a few clots/tissue and was back to normal.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I still haven't had much of any bleeding even after lots of dancing. Are you still dizzy? I think my dizziness is mostly better. My temp today was back to my normal pre-o temp, but I got up a bit earlier today and went to bed late last night so I got less sleep which seems to make my temps lower than usual. We'll see tomorrow, I guess.

ETA: oh yeah, no bleeding, but I have been cramping a lot and feeling sore. I hope that's normal. I've been taking ibuprofen, but I might have to go back to the prescription stuff if it gets bad again today.


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

It's been a while since my D&C but I remember the bleeding was substantially more than a period with lots of clots and cramping. I was feeling pretty low so for a few days I pretty much just laid around the house and bled. I am thinking about you and hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi! My dizziness is still on and off, but my temp went way down today. And...is this possible? EWCM today? I guess tomorrow's temp will tell. That would really rock my world, because ...well...let's just say it gives us a chance this month where I thought there wouldn't be one.







Gotta sleep now!!!! Feel better haley!!! Thank you Pacificbliss!!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

haley, how are you feeling?


----------

